# HR Jobs in Sydney



## Rashmi karthik (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi ,

I will be moving to Sydeny , Australia in month of August .

Currently on Spouse dependant Work Visa , I will be shortly getting my PR (have already applied for the visa - Its in the grant Stage ) 

Can anyone out here suggest me on how to crack job opportunities in Sydney ? How long will it take to land in my first job ? 

Secondly , I am given to understand that its hard to land in HR profile in my first job . Is this a myth ? 

Third , Do i have to enrol myself for certifications ? 

Cheers ,

Rashmi Karthik


----------



## MALEX (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there,

How was your research? Did you succeed in HR?
Cheers


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Rashmi karthik said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I will be moving to Sydeny , Australia in month of August .
> 
> ...


No one can tell how soon or how long it would take you to land a job in HR.

It is very competitive in most fields. Some find it harder than others.

Treat the job search as a full time job. Research the market, approach potential employers directly ... etc.

In many instances additional courses & certifications do help. If you check relevant advertised positions, you can judge if you already have what is required or if you need additional certification..... etc.


----------

